# Epson 6010



## sunnyc06 (May 17, 2012)

Any dealers out there who could sell me an Epson 6010?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Have you checked around locally?


----------



## H_Roark (Apr 3, 2011)

Hello, what area are you in? I'm in Ohio and am a dealer for epson. We carry the 6010 for 3499.99 with the extra bulb, ceiling mount and cord cover. Thanks. [email protected] & Vision


----------



## EditDave (Jan 17, 2012)

Where in Ohio are you located? i am in Columbus and would like to find an Epson dealer in the area. Thanks.


----------



## H_Roark (Apr 3, 2011)

I am located in Cuyahoga falls, right near Akron. But we do ship all over and I always keep all their models in stock.


----------



## EditDave (Jan 17, 2012)

That's great. Thank you!


----------

